# Tips for getting hair up and out of eyes?



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any easy tips for getting Quincy's hair up and out of his eyes? Whenever I try to get a band or even a quick clip in it, he wiggles, ducks, runs, nips, and/or generally gets as far away from me as he can LOL. Hubby is no help as he is the worst holder in the world. I tried putting him on the grooming table with the noose, but he moves around so much that it scares me. Ever since the training class with the dog grabbing and yanking his leash/collar, he's given me fits about putting them on and that goes double for getting his head into the noose on the table. If I can't get it up and out of his eyes, I might have to consider taking him to the groomer and having it cut. It's at that puppy stage where it's not quite long enough to fall to the sides, but just flops forward. I've noticed lately that sometimes his hair is sticking in his eyes and irritating them a little. 
Help?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Does anyone have any easy tips for getting Quincy's hair up and out of his eyes? Whenever I try to get a band or even a quick clip in it, he wiggles, ducks, runs, nips, and/or generally gets as far away from me as he can LOL. Hubby is no help as he is the worst holder in the world. I tried putting him on the grooming table with the noose, but he moves around so much that it scares me. Ever since the training class with the dog grabbing and yanking his leash/collar, he's given me fits about putting them on and that goes double for getting his head into the noose on the table. If I can't get it up and out of his eyes, I might have to consider taking him to the groomer and having it cut. It's at that puppy stage where it's not quite long enough to fall to the sides, but just flops forward. I've noticed lately that sometimes his hair is sticking in his eyes and irritating them a little.
> Help?


Unfortunately, unless you want to keep him in bangs, it's just a stage you have to go through. I would definitely be working with him to get used to the grooming slip with LOTS of treats... You are going to need that when he starts to blow coat. Ittakes time for them to get used to having their hair up, and in the mean time, he'll pull out the top knot almost as fast as you can put it in! And don't count on it parting and going to the sides, even when it's long. Some do, but many don't. (look for the "Cousin It" thread on the forum!ound


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> Unfortunately, unless you want to keep him in bangs, it's just a stage you have to go through. I would definitely be working with him to get used to the grooming slip with LOTS of treats... You are going to need that when he starts to blow coat. Ittakes time for them to get used to having their hair up, and in the mean time, he'll pull out the top knot almost as fast as you can put it in! And don't count on it parting and going to the sides, even when it's long. Some do, but many don't. (look for the "Cousin It" thread on the forum!ound


Thanks, Karen. I have been working with him with the treats. Will just keep trying, I guess. I have noticed that his hair is starting to part down the middle of his back, but on his head, if I part it, it's really kinky at the root LOL. If I don't blow dry him, he is really wavy, especially on the top of his head. I really, really hope that this in between stage passes quickly. I guess I'll just keep trying. Was hoping there was some kind of trick I could try LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

And you can always trim that hair so you don't have to worry about a pony-tail everyday....one that they will take out anyway ....and broken hairs caused by the pony and the hairs getting shorter up there anyway. 

Ok....I am off my soapbox! I love pony-tails, but they are not practical on my little boys. I love to see their eyes all the time.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> And you can always trim that hair so you don't have to worry about a pony-tail everyday....one that they will take out anyway ....and broken hairs caused by the pony and the hairs getting shorter up there anyway.
> 
> Ok....I am off my soapbox! I love pony-tails, but they are not practical on my little boys. I love to see their eyes all the time.


I have been going back and forth about this. On the one hand, I want to keep him au natural for as long as I can before I start cutting. Since he's so young, I'm trying to let his coat grow out so I can see how it's going to look/fall. But on the other hand, I really want to see his eyes and I don't like that they stick in his eyes. I may take him down to the groomer and see if she can maybe do something in between. He needs another pedicure and sanitary clip anyway.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Thanks, Karen. I have been working with him with the treats. Will just keep trying, I guess. I have noticed that his hair is starting to part down the middle of his back, but on his head, if I part it, it's really kinky at the root LOL. If I don't blow dry him, he is really wavy, especially on the top of his head. I really, really hope that this in between stage passes quickly. I guess I'll just keep trying. Was hoping there was some kind of trick I could try LOL


Kodi's hair on his back parts without any problem. But even thought the hair on his head is not curly at all, it still falls straight forward unless it's in braids or a pony. Even when I used o cut his bangs, the hair further back on his head STILL fell forward over his face.

It's true that he removed the bands and broke some hair in the beginning, but now he pretty much leaves it alone. I just put it up in the morning, using the little fabric covered bands for little girls, and take it down just before bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> I have been going back and forth about this. On the one hand, I want to keep him au natural for as long as I can before I start cutting. Since he's so young, I'm trying to let his coat grow out so I can see how it's going to look/fall. But on the other hand, I really want to see his eyes and I don't like that they stick in his eyes. I may take him down to the groomer and see if she can maybe do something in between. He needs another pedicure and sanitary clip anyway.


A lot of people find that bangs work, even if they leave the rest of the hair long. If you find that you don't like it, you cam always grow them out later.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We started out with bangs when Tillie was younger, but once she reached about 9-10 months I found that I had to trim back futher and further and it STILL flopped over her eyes... sooooo, I started growing it all out. it took FOREVER......... for.ever. lol
It's been about 19 months and I am pretty sure her hair will NEVER part and fall to the sides... in fact, I would be SHOCKED if anyone's hav actually does that... we can make it LOOK like that in pics, but honestly, they shake and it's all in thier face again. 
I also use little girls cotton pony tail holders for her daily pony. drives me CRAZY when I can't see her eyes. For times when I need it to look nice longer and STAY in I use the little plastic bands and sometime give her 'pig tails' ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tammy and I and a couple of other people all grew our Havs bangs out together. Misery loves company!:biggrin1:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Tammy and I and a couple of other people all grew our Havs bangs out together. Misery loves company!:biggrin1:


lol, it surely does! remember the "unicorn pony tail" between thier eyes? LOL I thought it would NEVER grow out!!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

If you figure out a way to keep the hair out of their eyes without the use of hair accessories, and they actually KEEP it in - you'd be rich! And please let us know if you find a solution like this! lol

I want to grow out Louis bangs but he's in that in between stage. When he had long hair, I could tie it up, and even though he'd rub his head, the hair was long enough and it stayed in the bands, although it looked a little messy. Now, when I tie up Louis's bangs, he swats at his head and all the hair is out of the band in seconds. 

I tied his hair up today when we had company. He did try to mess with it but he was too distracted with guests and playing. Right when the guests left and we sat on the couch to relax, he rubbed his head into the couch and kept scratching his head. The rubber band came out. At least he waited till company left to mess up his hair!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> If you figure out a way to keep the hair out of their eyes without the use of hair accessories, and they actually KEEP it in - you'd be rich! And please let us know if you find a solution like this! lol
> 
> I want to grow out Louis bangs but he's in that in between stage. When he had long hair, I could tie it up, and even though he'd rub his head, the hair was long enough and it stayed in the bands, although it looked a little messy. Now, when I tie up Louis's bangs, he swats at his head and all the hair is out of the band in seconds.
> 
> I tied his hair up today when we had company. He did try to mess with it but he was too distracted with guests and playing. Right when the guests left and we sat on the couch to relax, he rubbed his head into the couch and kept scratching his head. The rubber band came out. At least he waited till company left to mess up his hair!


LOL that's funny about taking it out after everyone left. My problem is actually getting it in to begin with!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> lol, it surely does! remember the "unicorn pony tail" between thier eyes? LOL I thought it would NEVER grow out!!


Yes, and now, when it's not in a pony, it's so long it gets in his mouth!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> If you figure out a way to keep the hair out of their eyes without the use of hair accessories, and they actually KEEP it in - you'd be rich! And please let us know if you find a solution like this! lol
> 
> I want to grow out Louis bangs but he's in that in between stage. When he had long hair, I could tie it up, and even though he'd rub his head, the hair was long enough and it stayed in the bands, although it looked a little messy. Now, when I tie up Louis's bangs, he swats at his head and all the hair is out of the band in seconds.
> 
> I tied his hair up today when we had company. He did try to mess with it but he was too distracted with guests and playing. Right when the guests left and we sat on the couch to relax, he rubbed his head into the couch and kept scratching his head. The rubber band came out. At least he waited till company left to mess up his hair!


I did find that I could keep Kodi's hair up in two ponies, one just above the corner of each eye long before I could keep it up in a single, centered pony. This has actually become my preferred "look" for him when we show. Sometimes I braid them, which is very elegant looking, but takes a lot more time. (and patience on his part!!)

Like Louis, he is much better about keeping his hair up if something is going on that keeps his interest. I never have to re-do his hair on a show day, and while we were down visiting the Kings, and he was eager to play with all his "cousins", he completely left his hair alone. When we are just sitting around at home, he's much more likely to want to kick back and "let his hair down".:biggrin1:

Like Tammy, for every day, I use the cloth covered holders, which don't stay as well, but don't break hair. For shows, I use tiny elastics which SAY they don't break hair, but with a little "dog help", they certainly can! That's why I don't use them every day. I'd rather have the hair fall out of the pony than out of his head!!!ound:

Below is a photo with his hair in the two ponies, and another one of him braided.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BTW, for people who question whether white coats can be shiny... I think you can see the shine of Kodi's coat quite clearly in these photos. So, yes, it is possible!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Here's a few pics of how his hair looks right now. I think this was a rainy day, so he was pretty curly all day LOL He's due for a bath, but it's been rainy and muddy outside, so I've been holding off doing it as long as I can. I think today is going to be bath day though! :rain:

The picture of him in his crate is how he loves to sleep. He has one of my old pillows that he sleeps on and my mom had made him some crate pads with seasonal themes. Well, he prefers to use the crate pads as a blanket LOL

Oh, and sorry for some blurry pictures. My phone camera is just too slow. By the time I click the button, he's already off and moving. Sigh.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Here's a few pics of how his hair looks right now. I think this was a rainy day, so he was pretty curly all day LOL He's due for a bath, but it's been rainy and muddy outside, so I've been holding off doing it as long as I can. I think today is going to be bath day though! :rain:
> 
> The picture of him in his crate is how he loves to sleep. He has one of my old pillows that he sleeps on and my mom had made him some crate pads with seasonal themes. Well, he prefers to use the crate pads as a blanket LOL
> 
> Oh, and sorry for some blurry pictures. My phone camera is just too slow. By the time I click the button, he's already off and moving. Sigh.


Adorable! Yup! Looks like adolescent Havanese puppy hair.:biggrin1: It's something you just have to live through if you want to eventually be able to put it up. Otherwise, it's bangs-time.

The problem is, you may find that, like Kodi and Tillie, that without cutting ALL the hair on their head, you can't cut it back far enough to keep the back stuff from flopping over into their eyes anyway. Since some people are completely successful with bangs requiring minimal cutting, I suspect this is a matter of texture AND how the hair parts or whorls naturally. Kodi's hair on his head is profuse, VERY shiny/slippery, and seems to emanate from a single, central point, radiating out from there in all directions if left to its own devices.

I don't think you'll know whether bangs will work long-term until they are in their completely adult coat. It did work for Kodi through his first year and a half.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, cute pics! Yup, DEF. in that 'awkward' in between phase! Just like when we are growing out bangs or layers.. you just have to 'suffer' through it, knowing it won't last forever. we promise.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Dory said:


> Does anyone have any easy tips for getting Quincy's hair up and out of his eyes? Whenever I try to get a band or even a quick clip in it, he wiggles, ducks, runs, nips, and/or generally gets as far away from me as he can LOL. Hubby is no help as he is the worst holder in the world. I tried putting him on the grooming table with the noose, but he moves around so much that it scares me. Ever since the training class with the dog grabbing and yanking his leash/collar, he's given me fits about putting them on and that goes double for getting his head into the noose on the table. If I can't get it up and out of his eyes, I might have to consider taking him to the groomer and having it cut. It's at that puppy stage where it's not quite long enough to fall to the sides, but just flops forward. I've noticed lately that sometimes his hair is sticking in his eyes and irritating them a little.
> Help?


Ask your trainer to show you how to do collar grabs. That was one of the first things we learned at obedience. Treat in hand you follow the leash down to Q's collar. Grab the back of his collar and say good boy, release and give him a treat. Do it random times of the day and he will soon learn that grabbing the collar is a good thing. Ted still wiggles but at least he is comfortable when I grab his collar. Its the laundry room he hates!ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Quincy is so cute. His crate looks so comfy!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I have taught Kallie to put her nose on my chest & stay there (her standing either on a table/washer, etc). Whatever the height, I can sit or stand & her nose lands between my boobs. Then I can get her pony in. She doesn't "love" it, but she's gotten used to it now. Took me a few days training to get her to stay there. You might try it & see if it works for you. That's the way I always did my Maltese's ponies. I'd say "let's do your pony" and that's where her nose would go.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, I bit the bullet and had the groomer thin the hair a little bit while we were there for feet and sanitary. She couldn't get the band in his hair either LOL. She even tried doing it with hemostats. He just doesn't like having the hair on top of his head held. I can pet him there, brush him, but the minute I hold it like I'm going to pony it, he's done with it!

Here's the pics after his thinning. She didn't cut him so much that he has full bangs, but just enough, I think.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> I have taught Kallie to put her nose on my chest & stay there (her standing either on a table/washer, etc). Whatever the height, I can sit or stand & her nose lands between my boobs. Then I can get her pony in. She doesn't "love" it, but she's gotten used to it now. Took me a few days training to get her to stay there. You might try it & see if it works for you. That's the way I always did my Maltese's ponies. I'd say "let's do your pony" and that's where her nose would go.


I have tried everything, but I haven't tried the boob thing LOL. Maybe it's a boy thing? I dunno. He just fights me about everything lately. Very stubborn and very much starting adolescence!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and had the groomer thin the hair a little bit while we were there for feet and sanitary. She couldn't get the band in his hair either LOL. She even tried doing it with hemostats. He just doesn't like having the hair on top of his head held. I can pet him there, brush him, but the minute I hold it like I'm going to pony it, he's done with it!
> 
> Here's the pics after his thinning. She didn't cut him so much that he has full bangs, but just enough, I think.


Awww! He looks ADORABLE!!! She did a very good job. If you can keep it like that, I certainly would... that's just the look I was after. It's just that as Kodi's adult hair came in, it didn't work anymore. The GOOD thing was that with adult hair, also came adult PATIENCE!!! So it was much easier to get a pony in and KEEP IT THERE once we tried the second time around!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> Awww! He looks ADORABLE!!! She did a very good job. If you can keep it like that, I certainly would... that's just the look I was after. It's just that as Kodi's adult hair came in, it didn't work anymore. The GOOD thing was that with adult hair, also came adult PATIENCE!!! So it was much easier to get a pony in and KEEP IT THERE once we tried the second time around!


Thanks, Karen  It also is going to be easier to see his eyes to clean the goobers out. Half the battle was moving all that hair so I could actually see what was there!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Chica'sMom said:


> It looks great! He's super handsome.


Quincy says, "Woof! Thanks for the compliment!" :yo:


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

So handsome! and I'm not just saying that because he looks like my Gemma's twin!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I can't get over Q's beautiful face. The groomer did a very good job!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I call him "shaggy chic" LOL.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Tuss said:


> So handsome! and I'm not just saying that because he looks like my Gemma's twin!


Wow, they do look alike, don't they? Gemma is gorgeous


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I say go for the bangs! Once you get the bangs started, it just takes a little tweaking here and there to get that shaggy look.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

This looks like a great solution. Groomer did a topnot(ch) job.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I am definitely going to have to get myself some of those thinning shears. Ah, hubby will love me spending more money on grooming supplies LOL! The hair on top of his head was just a little bit too heavy and that was causing the majority of it to fall forward. I did have her thin the inside area of his eyes just a tad too because the goobers were just collecting right in that spot and got hard to comb out even when they were dry. Cleaning out his eyes is just so much easier with all that extra hair gone. He still looks shaggy  He still has that fine, fluffy puppy hair so it doesn't really stay in one spot. She said to use a little bit of hairspray to start training it to lay down on the top of his head. I just squirt a little bit (non aerosol) on my hands and smooth his hair down on either side. That helps to keep it from falling into his face a little too. It doesn't last all that long, but it's enough for now


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I say go for the bangs! Once you get the bangs started, it just takes a little tweaking here and there to get that shaggy look.


A little at a time  Will see how this grows out and maybe will go back and take a little more off if it still isn't enough. Would rather take off a little at a time. Plus she said something about the bangs being done in an arch? Not sure how that would look.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Also, watch the way the hair flops when it is messy, then do a little trim here and there. The thinning shear at Sallys were about $30- or less or so.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

I had started doing pony tails for Bama. Sometimes one, sometimes two. I found the soft kind of little scrunchie worked best for me. The rubber ones needed more loops and she would squirm and wiggle. I stopped doing them though because her ear got injured. We aren't even sure how exactly or when. We just noticed something was going on with the tip of her ear. the vet said some ear hair or maybe even the tip of her ear must have gotten caught in the ponytail and cut off circulation. (being part pomeranian her ears stick up and the hair on them gets long). We had no idea it happened because she didn't act as if she was in pain or distress. I felt horrible, but vet reassured me it was an accident and that she isn't in pain...and pointed out that now we would be able to always identify her (in addition to her microchip of course). They shaved her one ear to make sure there wasn't an infection so now she had one shaved ear and looks a little lopsided. Hopefully the hair will grow back quickly. Anyway, my point is to always check after putting in a ponytail on a squiggly puppy. AmNow I just use the occasional clip or soft rubberbands for short periods of time (like when she goes to obedience class). We may decide its best to go with short bangs. I had always worried she would get the ponytail holder out somehow and try to eat it.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if you could use hair wax, such as the wax men use for mustaches? Someone told me to use it on the little hairs that stick up into Eloises eyes after a bad grooming. Haven't tried it, but wonder if you could use a little to make a part until it grows out? 

The little cut turned out nice!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

When Cass was very young and her hair was just barely long enough, I tried thsese, but she was not thrilled and I didn't like it that much. Recently I put a tiny hair clip in to pull back the side that keep falling forward. It doesn't bug her and can last all day. I still prefer to see her eyes with just a trim in front. I used to for the maltese use a square of wax paper and wrap it around the hair and fold it back and put a band on it for a top knot. Like in the first pic. If you just cut a upside down V between their eyes it helps alot with those strays in the eyes. Getting them to hold still is the tricky part!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

mcc.christina said:


> I wonder if you could use hair wax, such as the wax men use for mustaches? Someone told me to use it on the little hairs that stick up into Eloises eyes after a bad grooming. Haven't tried it, but wonder if you could use a little to make a part until it grows out?
> 
> The little cut turned out nice!


I tried the chapstick trick, and it was a fail...


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Dory said:


> A little at a time  Will see how this grows out and maybe will go back and take a little more off if it still isn't enough. Would rather take off a little at a time. Plus she said something about the bangs being done in an arch? Not sure how that would look.


Yes, the arch is what I do. If you comb out the strip of hair just above their eyes to go straight foward, then hold the hair between your two fingers in a curve like going from one side of the face to the other ( follow the shape of their head).


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

nlb said:


> I tried the chapstick trick, and it was a fail...


I feel like I saw a product for top knot making online. Will see if I can find it again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those little tiny rubber bands work well, the mini ones they sell for tiny braids and stuff.

You can also use some hair wax or gel, or spray some hair spray on your hand and run water over it to dilute it out and rub the hair back so it stays without being sticky (hard to explain, sorry)

if you tie the band around enough times they won't get it out, you do, however, have to cut them out to not damage when you take it out.

Kara


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

Ewokpup said:


> I feel like I saw a product for top knot making online. Will see if I can find it again.


Here it is...

Dog Supplies Petsilk Top Knot Gel http://amzn.com/B001VPEFPY


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So he really fights me when I get the scissors out, so we went to see the groomer this morning. I think I need to get used to seeing him like this, but I love that I can see his eyes now


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Q is such a handsome boy! I still use the teeney tiny black elastics that I got at the dollar store on Ted. Yesterday, for the first time, he just laid down when I started to put his topknot in. That sure made it easy! The elastics are soo good. They are tiny so I only have to wrap them maybe 3 times, and they contract and hold for at least 2 days. They have never broken.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

lise said:


> Q is such a handsome boy! I still use the teeney tiny black elastics that I got at the dollar store on Ted. Yesterday, for the first time, he just laid down when I started to put his topknot in. That sure made it easy! The elastics are soo good. They are tiny so I only have to wrap them maybe 3 times, and they contract and hold for at least 2 days. They have never broken.


Heck, the minute I even put an elastic in my hand, he runs! Q and ponies just weren't meant to be LOL


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

He looks wonderful (a lot like my Beau)!!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

He looks sooooo good trimmed that way. Love those big brown eyes. Q's such a handsome boy. I think you've finally found a perfect style for him!


----------

